# iTunes Musik zerrt auf einmal so komisch...



## nitrobesim (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo.
Mein Problem ist ganz komisch und erst seit zwei Tagen so.

Wenn ich im iTunes Musik höre, dann beginnt diese Musik nach einizer Zeit an so sich verzerrt anzuhören mit Hackunterbrechungen.

Dies geschieht auch, wenn ich bspw. ein neues Programm während des Musikshörens starte.
Woran kann das liegen?
Vorher hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Ich benutz win xp.


----------



## brüller (14. September 2006)

Moin!
Ich habe das gleiche Problem seit einiger Zeit auch. Manchmal läuft die Musik sehr stabil, dann wieder super sprunghaft. Das Problem tritt aber auch dann auf, wenn ich keine anderen Programme offen habe. Auch ich benutze Win XP...
Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen?


----------



## daddz (14. September 2006)

Ich hatte das Problem auch.

Lösung:

QuickTime öffnen->Bearbeiten->Einstellungen->QuickTime Einstellungen->Audio-Tab->Sicherer Modus aktivieren

Das hat zumindest bei mir funktioniert.

greetz
daddz


----------



## brüller (14. September 2006)

Hab ich nun auch gemacht, aber leider ist das Problem immer noch da...


----------



## daddz (15. September 2006)

Versuch mal die Rate und Größe auf 44,1 kHz bzw. 16 Bit zu stellen und dann den PC neuzustarten.

*<edit>*
Hab hier noch einen Link gefunden: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93610
*</edit>*

greetz
daddz


----------



## brüller (17. September 2006)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Hilfe. Ich habe alles so durchgespielt und das Ergebnis lautet, dass mein itunes wieder sehr viel stabiler läuft! Vielen Dank!


----------

